# Redbelly piranhas



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are some fresh pictures.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Great looking ps and tanks, are there 2 tanks?







You should get one big and put them all together


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

nice tank and p's


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

nice setup


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I like your aquascaping in both tanks!


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

nice redz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! your rbp look very healthy...awsome looking set up.


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

My red`s are about 14 months old, and for that time I had never have any disease problem. 
And yes there are two tanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

You have awesome aquascaping skills, because the tanks look great! Your reds are also stunning and look very healthy and happy.
~Taylor~


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

awesome tanks, water, and reds. those fish ain't missin' any meals.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

great buddy


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

amazing tanks, I am very impressed, I really enjoyed looking at them


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

looks great bro.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking set ups and Natts...







!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Great looking set ups and Natts...:nod: !


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

premium loookin P's, show quality, not a single scrath on em thats what i like, it's almost peeerfect . . ahhh, great setups brah! keep it real! post some crazy creative pics/vids, feedings/live food woOOO haha

peace


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

looking real nice.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

that guy in the third pic looks bad-ass!!!!!!


----------



## HellBoy (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is a update, took these hour ago.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice lookin rbps!


----------



## Dzonyboy (Dec 14, 2004)

Very very nice setup and tank! Pozdrav Ljubo svaka cast akvarijumi su do jaja!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Nice set up, and those are some healthy reds!!


----------



## grounded jay (Jan 9, 2006)

your p's look to be doing very well, nice tank


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Very nice. Your Nats look healthy as can be.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

great pics!!!


----------

